
Spotify Pulls R. Kelly and XXXTentacion from Playlists, Stirring a Debate - asnyder
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/10/arts/music/rkelly-spotify-accusations-xxxtentacion.html
======
SREinSF
> The streaming service also noted that it has “thought long and hard about
> how to handle content that is not hate content itself, but is principally
> made by artists or other creators who have demonstrated hateful conduct
> personally.”

So do platforms such as Netflix or Hulu have a responsibility to pull content
created or backed by Harvey Weinstein and Bill Cosby? Do art museums pull
pieces from artist who may have had reprehensible conduct?

------
asnyder
Slippery slope?

~~~
sp332
“We don’t censor content because of an artist’s or creator’s behavior, but we
want our editorial decisions — what we choose to program — to reflect our
values,” That sounds like what already happens. I don't think we're on a
slope.

